

My Graduation Speech by Neil Postman - absconditus
http://www.ditext.com/postman/mgs.html

======
ErrantX
Good, but...

Essentially he closes by saying "Well chances are most of you will end up self
centered layabouts, but I hope that just maybe it wont work out like that.
Even though it probably will. Sorry"

Perhaps not fully inspirational :)

------
dusklight
You should check your facts.

China had writing and philosophy well before Athens.

